# 600 amp service question



## humbled1 (Dec 3, 2013)

picked up a set of plans today. EE has drawn a 600 amp disconnect with parallel 4 inch conduits, stubbed up in space roughly 100 ft away. Drawing shows copper 350s (yeah right!!! lol. If I bid it like that im sure not to get it). so he shows a trough tapped above ceiling feeding a 200a MB panel board and a 400a MB Panel board. So now the question. does my tap feeds have to be 25 ft or less to be in agreement with 240.21 (B)(2)?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I would bid what is on the plans...


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Bid what is on the plans and offer them an optional credit.


----------



## humbled1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Great advice, I am planning on discussing the service lay out and possibly having the EE revise to show 500 alum.:thumbsup:


----------



## humbled1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Spoke with the EE today. He and the tenant agree to cut cost revise to alum. Now if only my competitors will bid copper LOL!. Also He answered my question as long as I'm hitting OCP with tap conductors doesn't matter where my trough is located. I was thinking in the past I heard something about a footage requirement in reference to the length of my taps between trough and panelboards.


----------

